# Replacement Logo Installation?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My search of the site didn't yield anything useful, so I thought I'd post my question. I'm almost certain the answer will be something simple and I'll look like a dolt. Oh well.

So I got this Marshall Logo I want to stick on a cab, but it came with these plastic protrusions on the back. Am I supposed to cut those off and glue the logo onto the grille or sharpen them and pierce them through the grille or what???

Here's a stock pic:


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

On my Marshall cab there is a wood cross-bar on the grill-cloth frame that has an area big eough to support the logo with drill holes that match the pins.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

See??? I knew the answer would be something simple and make me look silly. 

I guess I should have disclosed that the cab isn't an authentic Marshall product, rather a cab built to Marshall specs.

What would be my best bet? Drill through the grille and install, or glue? Other options? I gotta admit, I'm hesitant to drill through the grille. Even at a high speed, I can imagine that going badly.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

from my experience i wouldn't drill through the grill. I havnt drilled through the grill of an amp. But i have drilled through carpet and other clothes. i find the best if you are gunna drill take an exacto and make a small x where you want to drill so u can peel the mesh back and drill with out any problems and the logo should cover the X if its small enough.


----------



## weener (Apr 9, 2009)

If you wrap the drill bit with a small amount of painters tape or masking tape you will not pull the fabric.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll check your suggestions out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Be careful, if EVH finds out, he may sue you.

Not because he has an interest in Marshall Amplification. Its just what he likes to do


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Be careful, if EVH finds out, he may sue you.
> 
> Not because he has an interest in Marshall Amplification. Its just what he likes to do


Crap, hope he doesn't see my shoes.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cut off/file down the protusions and use silicone to apply the logo. Don't forget to use a level and a tape measure to centre it and have it at the right angle.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I went with drilling. I used a t-square and painter's tape to centre it and I basically used the tip of a pencil to push some of the grill away when I was drilling, so it just went into the wood and didn't affect the grill too much. 

It ended up looking pretty good. I didn't put the logo as high up as a 1936 cab usually has because I think it's a bit weird all the way up there. I'm pretty happy with it. 

Here's a quick pic I snapped.


----------

